# 400 Trees coming down in LA



## wade (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, the space shuttle Endeavor is headed out soon for it's final resting place at the California Science Center in South LA. But there is a small issue with logistics...... Seems that they are going to have to cut down over 400 trees along the 12 mile route, to allow the shuttle to be transported to the site. The say they are going to plant over 800 in their place, but that's going to take a while. So, "Free Wood For The Taking!!!" Anybody in the South LA area, I'm sure there is quite an assortment of trees there, as I know they frequently have carob trees planted in that area for landscape. Old ones too. I hate seeing 400 of anything go to waste. [/u]

http://http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/400-trees-removed-along-shuttle-endeavour-path-south-191215862.html[/url]


----------

